# Suspending techniques for newborn photography



## trubluphoto (Jul 29, 2009)

I am a lifestyle photographer specializing in maternity and baby photography. I have a knit baby sling meant for suspended photos. I would love to hear anyone's technique for suspending babies safely.


----------



## JerryPH (Jul 29, 2009)

Ever look up into the works of Anne Geddes?  She has some great ideas.

Also, this is not the best place to post this kind of a question, perhaps in the area reserved for professionals?


----------



## IgsEMT (Jul 29, 2009)

I have seen this done once:
A parent placed the child into the sling, actually it was a NET (not sure on the material that was used). Then an assistant elevated the munchkin while mommy had her hands about 6-8inches below the child. ALSO about 6-8inches from mommy's hands, there were pillow cushions on the floor. 
It was an interesting display.


----------

